# Ultimate TV question



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Let me know if I have this right. If I want an Ultimate unit with the ability to watch a tv show, live, while recording one or two other channels, I will need the following: a dish with a dual lnb, the Ultimate receiver, a second receiver for the TV, and two cables running from the dish to the receivers in house. 
Furthermore, if I want separate reception on a tv in another room, I will need a third receiver and another cable run from the dish to the receiver?
Thanks for your continued patience.
Ken


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is what you need for your setup:

dual-lnb dish
multi-switch (3X4)
UTV receiver
2nd room receiver
lots of RG-6 cable

The reason for the multi-switch is that you will have to split your two cables from the dish to three (2 for the UTV and 1 for the standard receiver). They can be found at www.minidishes.tv for a reasonable price.

The UTV receiver is all you need for the first tv. It is an inegrated receiver and recorder in one unit and it does require two separate cables coming from the multi-switch for full functionality.

The third line will go to your second receiver.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Karl, thanks for clearing everything up. I realize the UTV has its own receiver but I was under the impression that, for the UTV to record one channel, while I watch one live channel, it would have to have an additional receiver. But I guess not. 
Now, when I when I have this installed...
My fairly new home was prewired for cable. It has one coax coming in an outside wall by my breaker panel, where it goes up the wall into the attic. Here it goes into a 1 to 4 splitter from which separate coax cables go to four points in the home. I assume the installer needs to run all new
RG-6 cable unbroken to the receivers. Where does the multi-switch go? By using a multi-switch, will there still need to be two cables running from the dual lnb dish?
I'm not up to tackling the install job by myself, but I want to be educated a little on the process so I know it is done right.
Thanks.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Kenster,

It works seamlessly. Just hit the record button and watch TV as usual. If you get the Sony model, a blue light will come on when it begins recording. Not sure what the RCA unit does.


----------

